# Breeze Browser vs. Lightroom



## AprilForever (Jan 20, 2012)

I was wondering: has anyone used Breeze Browser? Arthus Morris swears by it, but I have never heard of it anywhere else. Has anyone used it, or know why I would want to use it instead of LR?


----------



## wtlloyd (Jan 20, 2012)

I use both. Yes, AM swears by it, but then, he doesn't use Lightroom. He downloads with Downloader Pro. He has gone back and forth over the years between using ACR in Photoshop and developing Raws in BB. I don't know what he currently uses, but I suspect it's not BB as he hasn't really mentioned using it in his blog or newsletters.

That used to be my workflow, too. I still have Breeze Browser, and I use it for limited purposes. All my importing, selections, Raw developing and output is done in Lightroom. Needless to say, Lightroom is my "DAM" (digital asset manager). 

ACR, as found in Lightroom, is far more capable and robust than Breezebrowser. I won't go into all the advantages of Lightroom; I'll just say that I mostly now only use BB for a quick check of jpegs that I've exported, just to make sure that what I'm about to send out is what I think it is. Belt and suspenders. 

In addition, not every picture on my system is imported into Lightroom....other people's shots, random pics from email or the web, these kinds of things I view in Breezebrowser. It's quick, and since it is a direct file system browser, it shows me exactly where the file I am looking at/for is located.s

I didn't upgrade to the new version, the one requiring yearly subscriptions....ver1.9.3 and still going strong!


----------



## pwp (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't see them in any way as competitors, I rate them as highly compatible.

I use both and have done for years. BB Downloader Pro is a powerful and simple tool for the download stage of your workflow. Sorting, tagging, ranking, renaming etc is done in BB Pro. BB Pro is still the fastest loading image browser I have ever seen, easily outperforming the highly regarded Photo Mechanic. 

Selected files are converted to DNG and then brought into Lightroom. In my studio BB Pro and LR are the perfect companions. 

Sorting, tagging and ranking etc in Bridge or LR is an exercise in frustration in comparison to BB Pro or Photo Mechanic. 
PM is up to V 4.6.8 and users can look forward to a comprehensively improved V 5.0 some time this year.

FWIW, BB Pro is PC only.

Paul Wright


----------

